# Problemas al actualizar el sistema

## Jack Krauser

Tengo este error al intentar actualizar gentoo:

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

gnome-base/gnome-desktop:3

  (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.2:3/12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18.0:3 required by (gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.18.0:3.0/3.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                         ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                      

    >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.17.4:3= required by (gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.18.2:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                         ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                       

    >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.18:3= required by (gnome-base/gnome-session-3.18.1.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                         ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

  (gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.16.2:3/10::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-3.1.91:3/10= required by (gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-3.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.91.6:3/10= required by (media-video/cheese-3.18.1-r1:0/8::gentoo, installed)

                                     ^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    gnome-base/gnome-desktop:3/10= required by (media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.16.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

Alguien me puede ayudar?

----------

## ek balam

desinstala gnome-screensaver... no creo que se este usando ya... e intentalo de nuevo

----------

## gringo

que ejecutas para que te salga ese mensaje ?

estás usando el overlay gnome ?

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

Hay dos formas de hacerlo, desinstalar los paquetes que no permiten actualización o actualizar dichos paquete uno a uno:

Ejemplo "emerge -uDN gnome-font-viewer que lo más probable tirara de gnome-desktop, la version actual de los paquetes de gnome-base es la 3.18.2 y hasta que no los tengas todos actualizados te seguirán saliendo dependencias incumplidas y paquetes sin respaldo.

----------

## At4ri

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Tengo este error al intentar actualizar gentoo:
> 
> ```
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> ...

 

De que forma estas actualizando?

----------

